# هل خلق الله الانسان ليعبده ؟؟؟



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

*يعتقد الطاعنون في الكتاب المقدس وفقا لايمانهم ان الله خلق الانسان عبدا.. و فقط  ليعبده ...اما المسيحيون فايمانهم يقول غير ذلك ..فحن نؤمن ان الله خلق الانسان من اجل مسرته و صلاحه هو نفسه كاله اولا ثم من اجل محبته للانسان و ليس من اجل احتياجه لمن يعبده ...و علي ذلك نقدم الادلة :

خلق الله السموات و الارض و النور و الظلمة و البحار و الانهار و كل حيوانات الارض و سمك البحار و نباتات الارض قبل ان يخلق الانسان ...فهل خلق الله هذه كلها لنفسه او لمتعته هو ؟؟؟؟

هل كان الله يحتاج لنور في السموات ليري او لمياه ليشرب او لطعام  لياكل؟؟؟؟
هل كان الله يحتاج ارضا يسكن فيها و يمشي عليها ؟؟؟؟
بالقطع لا ...
و اذن فقد اعد الله كل هذه الاشياء اولا و خلقها كلها " لمحبوب قلبه " الانسان الذي  كان في ضميره منذ بدئ الخليقة و  كان مزمعا ان يخلقه و في اليوم السادس خلقه اخيرا بعد ان خلق كل هذه الاشياء من اجله و تمهيدا لخلقه و حرصا منه علي راحته و سعادته في جنة الهه و في ارضه .

و هذا نفهمه من الاصحاح الاول في اول سفر في الكتاب المقدس ..سفر التكوين :

1  في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض.
2  وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
3  وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.
4  وراى الله النور انه حسن.وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة.
5  ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا6  وقال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه.وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه.
7  فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد.وكان كذلك.
8  ودعا الله الجلد سماء.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما ثانيا
9  وقال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد ولتظهر اليابسة.وكان كذلك.
10  ودعا الله اليابسة ارضا.ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
11  وقال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض.وكان كذلك.
12  فاخرجت الارض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه وشجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
13  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما ثالثا

14  وقال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل.وتكون لآيات واوقات وايام وسنين.
15  وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.وكان كذلك.
16  فعمل الله النورين العظيمين.النور الاكبر لحكم النهار والنور الاصغر لحكم الليل.والنجوم.
17  وجعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض
18  ولتحكم على النهار والليل ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
19  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما رابعا
20  وقال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
21  فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
22  وباركها الله قائلا اثمري واكثري واملإي المياه في البحار.وليكثر الطير على الارض.
23  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما خامسا
24  وقال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها.بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض كاجناسها.وكان كذلك.
25  فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها والبهائم كاجناسها وجميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
26  وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
27  فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.
28  وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.
29  وقال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا.لكم يكون طعاما.
30  ولكل حيوان الارض وكل طير السماء وكل دبّابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما.وكان كذلك31  ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا

و عندما خلق الله الانسان تخير احسن صورة و التي هي صورته فخلقه عليها
و بعد ان خلقه جعله سيدا متسودا عليكل الارض بكل حيواناتها و اشجارها و بحارها و انهارها.

كل هذا لم يكن من اجل حاجته لمن يعبده بل من اجل مسرته و من اجل انه اله صالح و من اجل محبته لبني البشر

فالهنا اله محبة و ليس اله عبودية او استعباد  او ارهاب للانسان و لهذا لم يقل في اولي وصاياه " تعبد الرب الهك" او " ترهب و ترتعب من الرب الهك "..بل طلب من الانسان ان يحبه كما احبه هو
و لهذا  قال  " تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك "​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (6 مايو 2011)

رااااااااااااائع عزيزي لقد وصلت الى فكرة كنت اريد معرفتها دائما وهي لماذا 

الرب يباااارك حياتك وينور قلبك اكتر 

سلام المسيح معك عزيزي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حابه اسئلك ما معنى عبادة الله في المسيحيه ؟؟؟حتى نعرف لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟؟؟ وهل هي فقط لمحبته ام توجد فروض يجب ان يعملها الانسان لكي يدخل الفردوس و علشان يكون ردك واضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي .......


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 15

لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا،  لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ  سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ  مِنْ أَبِي.

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 12

وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حابه اسئلك ما معنى عبادة الله في المسيحيه ؟؟؟حتى نعرف لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟؟؟ وهل هي فقط لمحبته ام توجد فروض يجب ان يعملها الانسان لكي يدخل الفردوس و علشان يكون ردك واضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تحياتي .......



*اخت انصار ,الاله الذى يفرض عليا فروض ويطلب منى تنفيذها حتى يدخلنى جنته هو فى الحقيقة اله مريض 
فهمينى يا اخت انصار ما الفائدة التى ستعود على الله من فرض الفروض على البشر والانتظار فى سمائه من هؤلاء البشر تنفيذ هذة الفروض من صلاة وصوم واعمال صالحة وغيره حتى يقرر بعدها مصيرهم المقرر اصلا مسبقا فى من سيدخل جنته ومن يذهب للنار ؟هل الله يحتاج الى ذلك حتى يشعر انه اله ؟

لماذا يحتاج الله خالقنا وخالق هذا الكون ومافيه من عجائب واسرار لخلق مجموعة من البشر لفرض عليهم فرائض ؟
طيب ما يخلق روبوتات احسن لاتفكر ولاتقرر وليس لها اى ارادة كى تنفذ مافرضه عليها من فروض 

العبادة فى المسيحية هى كما قال المسيح للمرأة السامرية ان نعبد الله بالروح والحق 
الحق فى معرفته والايمان بخلاصه المقدم لنا فى المسيح يسوع والروح هو بسكنى الروح القدس فى قلوبنا واتحادنا بالله ابونا وخالقنا فى علاقة ابوية بين الاب وابنه وبين الاب وبنته 
وليست فى علاقة احكام وفرائض 

كما يقول الكتاب عن المسيح انه محا الصك الذى كان علينا فى الفرائض الذى كان ضدا لنا 
الفرائض ضد الانسان لان لايوجد انسان يستطيع ان يتمم كل الفرائض بقوته الخاصة دون ان يسقط فى واحدة او اكثر 
اذا بهذة الطريقة لايوجد اى انسان يستطيع ارضاء الله 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*سنعود مرة اخرى يا اخت انصار لنفس الجدال والحلقات المفرغة التى دورنا فيها سابقا معكى فى نفس الموضوع وشرحنا لكى معنى الايمان والاعمال وترتيبهم فى حياة المسيحى 
وقلنا لكى الاف المرات ان الخلاص بالايمان بيسوع المسيح وعمله على الصليب والاعمال تأتى نتيجة للايمان 
فأيمان بدون اعمال ميت اى انه لااساس له من الصحة اصلا 
يعنى لايوجد ايمان اساسا طالما ان الاعمال لاتظهر هذا الايمان الذى يدعيه الشخص 

ولكن انتى لديكى فكرة معينة لاتريدى تغييرها بعد كل هذا النقاش 
فلماذا النقاش اذا ؟
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

> *.ثانيا  انا طلبت منكم ان تعطوني تفسير لمعنى عباده في المسيحيه و هل دخول الفردوس  مرتبط بالاعمال ام انه فقط مرتبط بالمحبه ....اي هل يكفي ان احب السيد  المسيح ام انه يجب ان اعمل اعمال لكي ادخل الفردوس ؟؟؟؟؟*



يجب الايمان والعمل

والمحبه ايضا

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 10: 24

وَلْنُلاَحِظْ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا لِلتَّحْرِيضِ عَلَى الْمَحَبَّةِ وَالأَعْمَالِ الْحَسَنَةِ،

والايمان
رسالة يعقوب 2: 22

فَتَرَى أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ عَمِلَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ، وَبِالأَعْمَالِ أُكْمِلَ الإِيمَانُ،





> *و فهميني انتي لماذا يجب علي ان اعمل اعمال لكي ادخل الفردوس ألا تكفي المحبه ؟؟؟؟؟*



علشان تحقق المحبه يبقي اكيد هاتعمل اعمل المحبه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

رسالة يعقوب 2: 24

تَرَوْنَ إِذًا أَنَّهُ بِالأَعْمَالِ يَتَبَرَّرُ الإِنْسَانُ، لاَبِالإِيمَانِ وَحْدَهُ.
رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 3: 22

وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْنَا نَنَالُ مِنْهُ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْفَظُ وَصَايَاهُ، وَنَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ الْمَرْضِيَّةَ أَمَامَهُ.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

رسالة يعقوب 2: 26

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضًا بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ.
رسالة يعقوب 2: 14

مَا الْمَنْفَعَةُ يَا إِخْوَتِي إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ إِنَّ لَهُ إِيمَانًا وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ أَعْمَالٌ، هَلْ يَقْدِرُ الإِيمَانُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ؟

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 2: 22

أَمَّا الشَّهَوَاتُ الشَّبَابِيَّةُ فَاهْرُبْ مِنْهَا، وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسَّلاَمَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ الرَّبَّ مِنْ قَلْبٍ نَقِيٍّ.
رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 7

قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ،

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 2

أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *سنعود مرة اخرى يا اخت انصار لنفس الجدال والحلقات المفرغة التى دورنا فيها سابقا معكى فى نفس الموضوع وشرحنا لكى معنى الايمان والاعمال وترتيبهم فى حياة المسيحى *
> *وقلنا لكى الاف المرات ان الخلاص بالايمان بيسوع المسيح وعمله على الصليب والاعمال تأتى نتيجة للايمان *
> *فأيمان بدون اعمال ميت اى انه لااساس له من الصحة اصلا *
> *يعنى لايوجد ايمان اساسا طالما ان الاعمال لاتظهر هذا الايمان الذى يدعيه الشخص *
> ...


 
انا بجد مش فاهمه معنى العباده في المسيحيه ؟؟؟؟ و انا اتذكر نقاشنا حول موضوع لماذا خلق الله الانسان .....وحول قول بولس الرسول انكم مخلوقين في السيد المسيح لاعمال صالحه كذلك قول الاخ كريتك ان الاعمال الصالحه لكي تشهدوا للسيد المسيح على الارض و تتمثلوا به  
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضًا بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ. ( يع 2 : 26)*

*فلماذا يا حبيبتي  تعترضون و تقولون  لماذا يفرض الله على الانسان فروض و هل يحتاجها و انتم يجب عليكم ان تقوموا بهذا الاعمال ..... انا لا احب ان اجادل لكن لم استطع ان افهمكم ....نفسي افهمكم و افهم سبب اعتراضكم .... تعترضون و تقولون لماذا و هل يحتاجها  وفي نفس الوقت  انتم مفروض عليكم اعمال ووصايا مثلنا لكي تدخلوا الفردوس ....انا الان احب السيد المسيح وهو اذا اله كما تقولون يعلم بمقدار حبي و احترامي الشديد له و لامه السيد مريم العذراء فهل تكفي المحبه ؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يتقبلني ما دام هو خلقني من اجل المحبه فقط *
*سلام و يارب يهديكم *


----------



## بايبل333 (7 مايو 2011)

> *حابه اسئلك ما معنى عبادة الله في المسيحيه ؟؟*




*علّم الله البشر وأوصاهم في شريعته التي اعطاها لموسى أنه ينبغي على الإنسان أن يستريح في اليوم السابع ويقدسه. واليوم السابع في كنيسة المسيح أوجبت أن يكون يوم الأحد اي هو  يوم الرب يوم العبادة...كما قدس الله في العهد القيدم يوماً ليتفرغ فيه مؤمنيه لعبادته فهذا اليوم استمر مقدسا لله في العهد الجديد...فهذا اليوم قدسه الله ...و كلمة "قدّسه" تعني"خصّصه وفرزه له"، وأمر الله أن يكون هذا اليوم يوم عبادة له، وهذا اليوم كان في العهد القديم يوم "السبت".  إن كلمة سَبْت العَربية مشتقة من الكلمة العبرية  שׁבת و هي لا تعني في معناها العام يوم بعينه، وإنما قُصِد منها الراحة و العُطلة، فالفعل سَبَتْ שׁבת يعني أضرب، انقطع عن العمل، استراح... و الاسم سَبَت يعني جُلوس ، سُكني و منها سبيتت –سبت שׁביתת - שׁבת و تعني إضراب بالجلوس ، اعتصام ، ومنها اللفظ سبتون שׁבּתון و تعني عُطلة ، عطل ، تعطيل العمل ، راحة تامة. و قد جاءت في نص الترجمة السبعينية سباتون σαββατων ، ومنها سباتيسموس σαββατισμoς و تعني راحة وهي قد جاءت في سفر العِبرانيين  "إذا بقيت راحة لشعب الله "(عبرانيين9: 4)، والكلمة هنا تعني راحة سواء في مفهومها العِبري أو اليوناني و لا تُعبر عن يوم مُعين بالذات، ولذا لما جاء العهد الجديد تَحَوَل السبت إلى الأحد بتلقائية شديدة كما هو ظاهر في الإنجيل المقدس *


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *فلماذا يا حبيبتي  تعترضون و تقولون  لماذا يفرض الله على الانسان فروض و هل يحتاجها و انتم يجب عليكم ان تقوموا بهذا الاعمال ..... انا لا احب ان اجادل لكن لم استطع ان افهمكم ....نفسي افهمكم و افهم سبب اعتراضكم .... تعترضون و تقولون لماذا و هل يحتاجها  وفي نفس الوقت  انتم مفروض عليكم اعمال ووصايا مثلنا لكي تدخلوا الفردوس ....انا الان احب السيد المسيح وهو اذا اله كما تقولون يعلم بمقدار حبي و احترامي الشديد له و لامه السيد مريم العذراء فهل تكفي المحبه ؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يتقبلني ما دام هو خلقني من اجل المحبه فقط *
> *سلام و يارب يهديكم *



*يا اخت انصار ركزى معايا شوية 
الكتاب المقدس ياحبيبتى واضح كالشمس لايوجد اى اعمال ممكن يعملها اى انسان ممكن تؤدى الى الخلاص 
ليس بأحد غيره (يسوع المسيح ) الخلاص هذا واضح عندما يقول ايضا بالنعمة انتم مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم بل هو عطية الله 
الفكرة ياعزيزتى انصار فى الترتيب ,الايمان يأتى اولا ,الايمان الحقيقى بيسوع المسيح اى ان تؤمنى به كما هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد وكمخلص شخصى وليس كمجرد نبى ورسول 
ثم يتبع هذا الايمان كنتيجة طبيعية لسكنى الروح القدس فى قلب الانسان تأتى الاعمال التى تثبت هذا الايمان وتجعله ايمان صادق وحى 
هذا هو معنى ايمان بدون اعمال ميت 
لان من يدعى الايمان واعماله عكس ايمانه فهذا الايمان ميت اصلا اى انه غير موجود وغير حقيقى من الاساس 
هل فهمتى يا اخت انصار ؟
نحن لم يفرض علينا شئ ,لان الكتاب واضح فى انه لايوجد اى عمل صالح يمكن ان نعمله لنرضى الله 
لان الكتاب يقول انه بدون ايمان لايمكن ارضاءه 
الاعمال نتيجة نتيجة نتيجة للايمان وليست فرض 
من يعمل اعمال صالحة بدون ايمان حقيقى بالمسيح يسوع كمخلص شخصى له لن يخلص 
والذى يدعى الايمان واعماله تقول عكس ذلك فهذا ليس له ايمان من الاساس وهو مدعى وكاذب ولن يخلص ايضا 

*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

ايمان + اعمال = محبه


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يا اخت انصار ركزى معايا شوية *
> *الكتاب المقدس ياحبيبتى واضح كالشمس لايوجد اى اعمال ممكن يعملها اى انسان ممكن تؤدى الى الخلاص *
> *ليس بأحد غيره (يسوع المسيح ) الخلاص هذا واضح عندما يقول ايضا بالنعمة انتم مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم بل هو عطية الله *
> *الفكرة ياعزيزتى انصار فى الترتيب ,الايمان يأتى اولا ,الايمان الحقيقى بيسوع المسيح اى ان تؤمنى به كما هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد وكمخلص شخصى وليس كمجرد نبى ورسول *
> ...


 
طيب خليكي كذا معايا ......انتي قولتي  انه يجب ان اؤمن بالسيد المسيح و بعد كذا تاتي الاعمال صح ...........طيب انتم تقولون ان سبب الخلق هو محبة الله للانسان و انتم دائما تسألوننا هل يحتاج الله منا العباده و الاعمال الصالحه ........لماذا لا تسألوا انفسكم هل الله يحتاح ان نؤمن به و نعمل الاعمال الصالحه اذا اصلا هو خلقنا لانه احبنا ......ألا تجدين ان سبب المحبه ليس هو السبب الاساسي للخلق كما تقولون و ان وجود الفردوس و الجحيم ( الثواب و العقاب ) توكد ان سبب خلق الانسان ليست المحبه .
في المسيحيه الايمان + العمال الصالحه = الفردوس 
و في الاسلام العباده (عباده الله (الايمان ) + الاعمال الصالحه )=الفردوس (الجنه ) .......الان نفسي افهم لماذا اذا تعترضون و تستهزؤن بالسبب الذي خلق من اجله الانسان في الاسلام


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> .لماذا لا تسألوا انفسكم هل الله يحتاح ان نؤمن به و نعمل الاعمال الصالحه اذا اصلا هو خلقنا لانه احبنا



*لا يا اخت انصار الله لايحتاج ان تؤمنى به انتى من تحتاجين للايمان بخلاصه ليشفيكى من داء الخطية الذى ورثتيه من ادم وحواء 

الله فى البداية خلق الانسان مستقيم فى حالة البراءة ليكون على علاقة حب معه 
لما سقط الانسان الاول فى التعدى لزم وجود الفداء لشفاء الانسان من داء الخطية 
وهذا هو ما اوجد ضرورة الايمان بهذا الخلاص المجانى المقدم من الله للانسان من اجل خلاصه 
ليس لان الله يحتاج لايمانك به حاشا 
لكن لانك انتى وانا نحتاج لقبول هذا الخلاص لكى نشفى من مرض الخطية الذى ورثناه ونعود مرة اخرى فى علاقة حب وبنوية مع الله كما كان ادم فى البداية قبل السقوط 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حابه اسئلك ما معنى عبادة الله في المسيحيه ؟؟؟حتى نعرف لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟؟؟ وهل هي فقط لمحبته ام توجد فروض يجب ان يعملها الانسان لكي يدخل الفردوس و علشان يكون ردك واضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تحياتي .......


 
*يا اخت انصار ...*
*هكذا ينبغي ان تسالي من تساليهم و ان تسالي نفسك بنفس الاسلوب :*
*هل يحتاج الله لنا ؟؟؟؟*
*الاجابه : لا*
*هل يحتاج الله لعبادتنا ؟؟؟؟*
*الاجابه : بالقطع لا.*
*اذن فلماذا اصلا العباده ؟؟؟؟*
*الاجابه الخصها في عدة نقاط :*
*الانسان قبل الخطية و السقوط كان طاهرا نقيا ..و لذا لا نجد ذكر في الكتاب المقدس عن عبادة كانت مفروضة عليه في ذلك الوقت ..كل ما كان مطلوبا منه وقتها كان هو " اطاعة وصية الله "..و حتي هذه فشل الانسان في المداومة عليها اذ سقط و اخطاء و عصي و صار بموجب خطيته و عصيانه " مستوجبا للموت "...و لكن لان الله رحيم و عادل و محب لصنيع يديه فانه لم يشاء اهلاك الانسان فور عصيانه بل اكتفي بمعاقبته و اعطاه فرص كثيرة للتوبه ليتوب و يرجع الي حالته الاولي ..و هذه الفرصة تمثلت في العبادة :*
*1- فبالعبادة يتقرب الانسان من الهه و يرجوه ان يقبل توبته.*
*2- بالعبادة يظهر الانسان استعداده و عزمه الاكيد علي اطاعة الله .*
*3- المحكوم عليه بعقوبة يستانف ...و الله من رحمته منحنا فرصة الاستئناف و منحنا فرصة ارضائه من جديد باظهار التوبة و الندم علي خطايانا في عبادتنا .*
*4- العبادة هي كاعتذار الابن لابيه ..و ليست كتذلل العبد لسيده ..لان فيها مصالحة و تطييب لقلب الاب الحنون الغاضب علي ابنه بسبب عصيانه .*
*5- بالعبادة نجدد دوما العهد مع الله ابينا الذي اعتقنا من عقوبة الموت بدم ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح و نعلن له شكرنا لهذا الفداء و تلك الرحمة و المحبة الابوية ..و نعلن له كذلك بقاؤنا علي العهد الذي قطعه معنا بدم ابنه يسوع المسيح .*​

*تتبقي جملة واحده اقولها لك :*
*تحررى من مفهوم الانسان المخلوق عبدا لسيده *
*..لانك لو تحررت من هذا المفهوم الذي يشل تفكيرك كليا ستستطيعين ان تفهمي كيف ان الانسان اول ما خلق..خلق كمحبوب لقلب ابيه و ليس عبدا لسيده..من اجله خلق الله كل الاشياء قبل ان يخلقه و بعد ان خلقه منحه اياها و جعله سيدا عليها و وارثا لها ..ولم يكن مطلوب منه تذلل و لا رضوخ و لا شيئ سوى مبادلة محبة هذا الاب الحنون بمحبة و طاعة لوصاياه .*
*و هكذا و بعد ان حررنا المسيح بدمه من عقوبة الموت صرنا نعبد نحن المسيحيون " الله ابينا" كاب محب حنون نحبه لانه احبنا اولا كاب و ليس كسيد متسلط و نجدد عهدنا معه دوما بعبادتنا له..و لكن لا نعبده كسيد يقهر عبيده و يضع العبادة مذلة لهم فيقبل توبتهم او لا يقبلها حسب اهوائه و مهما حاولوا ارضائه.*​​


----------



## joseph55 (11 مايو 2011)

انا قرات كتاب الدر الثمين فى ايضاح امور الدين للانبا ساويرس اسقف الاشمونين الشهير بابن المقفع

قال ان ربنا خلق الانسان ليحل محل الملاك الذى سقط وهو الشيطان يعنى الانسان خلق ليتنعم مع الله


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (20 مايو 2011)

*لماذا خلقنا الله ؟



سألنى شخص بتهكم وعدم الرضى ...لماذا خلقنا الله , الم يكن من المستحسن ان لم نخلق ...ولم نوجد من الاصل ... ما معنى حياتى ومصيرى الى النار ؟ انى خاطى برغم انى لا اريد ان اكون كذلك ... لم كل هذا العناء والشقاء الذى يعانيه البشر ؟...نعم اننا سبب شقائنا لأننا لا نعمل بوصايا الله ... والمعطل الكبير اوجده الله داخل كياننا زرعه فينا فى اجسادنا ...وفى نفوسنا ...هذه الأشياء التى تسمى الغريزة أحتياجاتها تتعارض دائما" بشكلا ما مع وصايا الله والتى تدعونا الى العفة والأبتعاد عن الخطية ... فهذه الغرائز اصل كل خطية ... والمطلوب منا محاربة هذه الغرائز الحيوانية وترويضها وكبح جماحها ...انها معادلة صعبة أليس كذلك ؟!!.... كان يوجه لي السؤال وكأنه متيقن بأننى اوافقه .

وكان ردى ...نعم انها معادلة صعبة ...صعبة جدا"...لكن جواب هذه المعادلة بسيط وبسيط جدا"

لم يكن في استطاعة الله ان لا يخلقنا لسبب لا يخطر على بالك...اولا" لاننا جزء لايتجزء من كيانه ... اغمض عينك (وكلامى موجه للشخص الذي سألنى ) اغمض عينك وحاول ان توقف تفكيرك للحاظات او لدقيقة لا تفكر فيها باى شىء مهما كان بسيط ...جرب .......لن تستطيع ان توقف عملية التفكير داخل عقلك مهما أوتيت من القدرة على السيطرة على كيانك وعلي تفكيرك ...هذا ما يحدث مع الله ... فهذا الكون الشاسع بكل مافيه ما هو الا تفكير الله ...فنحن وكل الكائنات وكل شىء حولنا في كوننا فكر من افكار الله.

افكارنا نحن البشر تحتاج لجهد لتحويلها الى اشياء ... اما فكر الله فهو حادث بمجرد ورود الفكر في عقل الله الآ محدود ... لأنه كلى القدرة ...ستسألنى... بعد اتمام عملية الخلق توقف الله عن التفكير ؟!...برغم انه سؤال سخيف لكنة وجيه ...هل توقف الله عن التفكير بعد ما خلقنا ؟....بالطبع لن يتوقف عن التفكير ... فهناك اماكن غير قريبة في الكون يعمل فيها فكر الله بالتجديد والتحديث ... وحتى في حياتنا فكر الله يعمل بقدرة وقوة ....انه يفكر ويتابع نتائج تفكيره ....انه لا يتوقف عن التفكير فيما فكرفيه ونحن تفكيره .



لو قمت انت بصنع شىء ما وأتقنت صنعته ....كم يكون هذا الشىء عزيز لديك ....كم يكون اهتمامك به ...انك ستحميه بكل الوسائل من عبث الآخرين .

ونحن صنعة الله فكم يحبنا ويخاف علينا .



انت وانت انسان ابنك الذى اعطاك اياه الله ...والذى تقوم بتربيته كم يكون خوفك عليه وحبك له ...تخيل هذا الابن الذى هو في غاية الابداع والروعة ولست انت الذى صنعته انه عطية الله لك ...كم يكون حبك له .

ان الله خلقنا على اجمل صورة ...على صورته ...ليس على صورته أى بنفس الشكل المادى بل على صورته فى اسلوب التفكير مع الفارق ...الله يفكر ونحن ايضا ...الله يفكر ويخلق فكره ولا توجد حدود لقدرته ... ونحن نفكر ونصنع افكارنا اشياء علي قدر امكانياتنا المحدودة .



لذلك فهو يحبنا لأننا جزء منه ...يحب كل خليقته ...كل شىء خلقه هو جزء من ذاته ليس هناك انفصال .



في العالم المادى والمنطق الارضى وبالنسبة لعقولنا المحدودة 1+1=2 لكن في علم الله الآ محدود كل المعادلات لها نتيجة واحدة وهى( واحد)...وهذا الواحد هو (الله)...ما يطبق هنا في عالمنا الارضى لا يطبق على فكر الله الذى هو خليقة الله ... فهذا السؤال لماذا خلقنا ؟ ...لا نستطيع ان نخضعة ونجيب عنه من خلال قوانينناالارضية...ولا لعقولنا المحدودة .



ومن خلال محبة الله لنا فلا نستطيع ان نشك ولو شك بسيط بأنه يظلمنا بوجودنا في هذه الحياة التى نراها من منظورنا حياة متعبة ...المشكلة تكمن في اساليب تفكيرنا القاصرة ...الله خلقنا وفي استطاعتنا ان نعرف الخيرمن الشر ...ونميز بين الحق والباطل .   لذا لم يطالبنا بفوض كثيرة
انه يطالبنا بمحبته ... وعندما يحب الانسان الله يخلص له  ... حتى فى معاملتنا البشرية عندما تحب انسان حب صادق  تحاول بكل جهدك ارضائه  وبطريقة عفوية دون تكلف  فما بالك ان احببت الله  من كل كيانك  فسوف يكون كلامه هو نبراسك 
سفر التثنية 6: 5
	فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ.

8) إنجيل مرقس 12: 30
	وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.

 انه لا يطلب منا ان نكون ملائكة بلا خطية ...بل يطلب ان نتخطى هذه الشرور ولا نقع فيها مرارا وتكرارا وتصبح عادة عندنا ... يريدنا ان نكون مثله نبع محبة ...المحبة التى منحنا اياها بلا مقابل ... على الصليب فهو يحبك ويحبنى ويحب كل كونه ...الشرير الله يحبه مثل ما احب الانسان الخير ... يحب الكل ولا يفرق بينهم فكلاهما من صنعه يده ...لا يجبر احد على شىء انه يدعوك من خلال فكرك من خلال الرسل من خلال أنبياء...من خلال كتب مقدسة ... فان اردت ان تكون تقيا فهذه ارادتك وان رفضت فعليك يكون وزرك ...وبالاخير فهو اختيارك ...الخطية تجلب التعاسة ...تجلب الشقاء تجلب المرض وبعد الموت تجازى ... فهو اختيارك الذى يحدد مصيرك .



الله خلق الداء وخلق الدواء لحكمة ... ولك انت الاختيار ان تاخذ الدواء وتتعافى ... اوتهمل العلاج وتعيش يائس مريض فقير محتاج للامان والسلام والحب .
لان الله محبة
مجدى D.DY​*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخ مجدي علي الاضافه


----------



## حنا السرياني (23 مايو 2011)

يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي
لقد ارتضي الرب بفائق صلاحه ان يصنع خيرا اخرين فيصيرون مشاركين في خيريته و لهذا جلب من العدم الي الوجود العوالم المنظوره و الغير منظوره


----------



## adam abdallah (30 مايو 2011)

السلام على محمد وعيسى وموسى وكل الأنبياء والرسل أما بعد 

*كل هذا لم يكن من اجل حاجته لمن يعبده بل من اجل مسرته و من اجل انه اله صالح و من اجل محبته لبني البشر*

سؤال 
كيف لم يخلقنا الله لعبادته ؟
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق ما خلق من خلق على ظهر الأرض وجعلها مسخرة فى خدمة الإنسان إنما هى تيسيراً له لآداء الطاعات ولو أن الله لم يخلق الإنسان لعبادته فلماذا أهلك قوم عاد وتمود وفرعون بعد ما أفسدوا فى الأرض وإذا كان الإفساد فى الأرض يضلمها من المعاصى فهذا يناقض ما تقوله


----------



## islamm (9 يونيو 2011)

أنا لحد الساعة هل تعبدون الأب كما تزعمون أم الابن


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يونيو 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> سؤال ​*
> ...


 *اولا ..اقراء المشاركه الاولي في الموضوع قبل ان تكرر نفس الكلام الذي ترد عليه تلك المشاركة ردا واضحا قاطعا سهل الفهم.*


*



			ولو أن الله لم يخلق الإنسان لعبادته فلماذا أهلك قوم عاد وتمود وفرعون بعد ما أفسدوا فى الأرض وإذا كان الإفساد فى الأرض يضلمها من المعاصى فهذا يناقض ما تقوله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ثانيا : ليس لنا دخل بعاد و ثمود و اي قصص اسلاميه هنا .*
*هنا نستدل و ندلل للاخرين علي صدق عقيدتنا و نوضح مفاهيمها من كتبها هي وحدها و ليس من قرانكم و لا احاديث نبيكم و لا من كتب اي عقيدة اخرى.*
*فان كان لك اعتراض علي الكلام هنا فقدمه مشفوعا بادله من الكتاب المقدس و ليس من قصص قرانك *​


----------

